# lost ethernet controller for Dell Dimension 2400



## glab99 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have just bought a Zoom X6 wireless router. To connect it, my desk top refused. I checked and found that drivers for Ethernet Controller and Network controller are missing. 

Please, I have had 3 nights struggling and searching everywhere on the net, including Dell. Can some1 pls help me for the drivers for the ethernet controller and Network controller. 

Thank you


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Look on your dell install cd for your ethernet drivers. Install them
from you dell cd.
Is your connection to the router hardwired or wireless? If your going
wireless to your pc that is the problem. Go hardwire for your pc.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

This is all I could find:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...emID=DIM_PNT_P4_CEL_2400&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en


----------



## glab99 (Sep 5, 2007)

*[problem solved] Re: lost ethernet controller for Dell Dimension 2400*

Toshi 9i,
I am very grateful to you guys. :laugh: My problem was solved last light. I followed the link you gave, and followed the instructions in downloading the Driver. It was like magic. My Zoom X6 Router is now working via the LAN, and I am able to browse the web. After work today, I will try to connect my laptops wirelessly, and set up security.

Once again thank you. I love your site, and will put it in my favorites.ray:

Glab99


----------

